

Acer Announces Chrome OS Display/PC - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/5779/products/acer-announces-chrome-os-displaypc/
Acer is – at least as far as we know – the first company to announce a commercial Chrome OS product. It’s a 24″ display that can be used as a web browsing device without the need for a separate computer.
======
th0ma5
On one hand, awesome, but I can't help but think on another hand this is just
a move to enforce HDCP (and things like it) into the surface mount
technocracy.

